# Running vertical shaft motor sideways?



## sowinski (Jun 9, 2007)

I have a 3.5 hp Briggs and Stratton classic mower motor which is probably 7 or so years old and was wondering what all I would have to do to get it to run sideways like a horizontal shaft motor. Obviously I would need to rotate the gas tank and carburetor upright. Would I need to change anything with the lubrication system or would it pump fine sideways? Thanks.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

PM oscaryu1, he knows the most about everything and how to help.


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Can'nt be done!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

*Only Honda*

The only engine I know of that is convertible is a Honda such as the GC series, which would require a new sump either for a vertical or horizontal placement, and the proper fuel tank. Everything else can just be rotated to the proper position.

None of the Briggs engine's are set up like this.


----------



## sowinski (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks. In that case does anyone know a good place to get right angle gear boxes is?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

A right angle drive may cost as much as an engine. New 5 - 6 hp horizontal shaft engines can be found for around $200.00


----------



## sowinski (Jun 9, 2007)

Well I've been looking at this 6.5 hp horizontal shaft motor from harbor freight for $160, does anyone know anything about Central Machinery's motor's? (http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94187)


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It's a Chinese Honda knock off. Will probably be just fine as long as your diligent with it. Keep up with oil changes, filters, valve adjustments etc...


----------



## mowinmachine (May 25, 2007)

I agree that the Chinese knock-off might not be that bad. I have friends who race go-carts and buy them and abuse the heck out off them. They've had one for over a year and so far it still runs just fine. Maybe look around on Ebay, Craigslist, or some other site for used horizontal engines. You can pick them up for sometimes they're practically free... it's the shipping that kill.


----------

